# hundreds of free patterns



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't believe I've only just found this site. you can set it for American or English versions (along with a host of other countries). There are literally hundreds of patterns free to print out. http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Will certainly be working hard this winter. My stash is already needing replenishing.
Franci


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks everso for the link


----------



## ConnieGyer (Jan 22, 2013)

What a fabulous site. Thank you so much.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

What a great site! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Great, thanks. I have already taken a few off to add some new baby patterns to my collection, lots of babies being born!!!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a really beautiful site--thanks!


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you! Know i will spend some time on this site. Beautiful patterns!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

FYI make sure you read their instructions otherwise it may be confusing, I love the patterns but have a few projects ahead of the ones on there and people that use them say look at their instruction part


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I believe the patterns are DROPS. Are they?


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I've read a lot of comments about errata in these drop patterns. Has anyone here made one? I've seen some I would like to knit, but have been afraid because it would drive me crazy to start something and find errors in the pattern.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

How I wish you hadn't posted this link. I have all the contents of my kitchen cupboards all over the floor as I am being ruthless and dejunking and now I have all these lovely patterns to go through. I know I can look later but I don't have that willpower. Oh well..cest la vie and all that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Great site!


----------



## Happy21 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. This site is brilliant!
Sue


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

franci6810 said:


> Thanks for the link. Will certainly be working hard this winter. My stash is already needing replenishing.
> Franci


Isn't that wonderful! Need some help?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh boy!!!- wonderful felted patterns! So nice to find things that are a bit different. Many thanks!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

site will not open


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I've read a lot of comments about errata in these drop patterns. Has anyone here made one? I've seen some I would like to knit, but have been afraid because it would drive me crazy to start something and find errors in the pattern.


I knitted a hooded cardigan for a pregnant daughter - she loved it and I had no problems with the pattern - see photo.
Cheers - Flyssie


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> site will not open


 try this Tiny URL link

http://tinyurl.com/julxh


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you...it 
worked...so appreciativeand so kind of you


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

It is outstanding. Thank you.


----------

